# My bandits



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks to Dexter (Bigislerollers) for giving me these birds. 

refer to this thread...

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f39/birmingham-rollers-25258.html

I've seperated them since my isolation cage can't hold all 10 of them.... so here they are

Here's 5 of them, 2 of those are paired and i'll figure it out later.









Here's 2 more paired and are the parents of the white baby below....










and the last but not least 3 the babies...


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Beautiful birds! The babies are very cute too


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pretty birds. Gotta love those white and mostly white.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Very pretty! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Great looking birds!

Margaret


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

awesome birds love those grizzled babys you got there


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Had to move them in the loft last Thrusday since I was going to be busy during he weekend. I didn't trust my brother/ nephew opening and closing the door on my isolation cage cause the door open more than half of the cage. Today I let out the white baby bandit i named Frosty along with my 3 babies and when the YB's returned from their flight I decided to take a few pics.










Here you can see Frosty in between Tornado and Storm also you can see the other 2 Bandit babies on the side..









My 3 babies, 1 already trapped..


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Closer look


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*Lovely birdies...*

I like those yellow fuzzyfuzzy color...Kabayan, I love the color of that pied blue bar you got...Is s/he part of the Bandit too?


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

I decided to let the 3 bandit babies along with my 3 babies out on the landing board this morning while I took my YB's for a 15 mile toss. Upon my return all the babies where back in the loft so I decided to let them out again this afternoon while I let the YB's and OB's loft fly together. Well... one of the baby bandit took off and sort of flew with them for awhile then disappeared while my birds continued to fly. An hour and half later still no sign and all my birds are back inside the loft. I started feeding them and all I heard was a thump on the loft roof then I saw the baby bandit come down to the landing board. Whew... I was going to look for it after I fed the birds......

The one in the middle was the one that took off.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Your birds and loft are so impressive. I saw them last night and keep coming back for another look.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Your birds look so happy and your white birds are so pretty. 

Thank you SO much for sharing.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

all 3 are now loft flying with my YB's but only one ( the same one that took off) followed them on the route and was gone for 2 hours this afternoon and surprised to see him return with them.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Pegasus said:


> I like those yellow fuzzyfuzzy color...Kabayan, I love the color of that pied blue bar you got...Is s/he part of the Bandit too?


Prince (blue bar), Tornado (Grizzly) Frosty (white) and Storm (BB with white flights).









Actually Tornado and Storm are nestmates. Their father was given to me and is a mix Sion/Delbar. Their mom's breed I don't know cause she came to my loft. She wore a band but I removed it after a freak accident flattened the band causing her to limp for awhile.

Here they are young still in the nest...


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Bandits pretty much have settled in my loft. A pair had laid eggs and it hatch 2 days ago. Another pair just recently claimed their nest box and started building their nest. Today the last pair claimed their nestbox. THe unpaired hen has paired up with a mated cock. The 3 babies has been loft flying with the rest of my YB and had tossed them 5 miles away yesterday.

Hen sitting on nest with newly hatched baby









The same nest but with the cock sitting.









Here's the other pair that started building their nest.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Inside pics of my loft....

Nest boxes.. you can see the Bandits nest with the newly hatched baby and another Bandit flying towards its nestbox.









Bandits on top 2 center, top right, 3rd on left and center bottom barely seen.









View from outside the loft...
Notice the Bandit flying across and some feeding at the floor.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very lovely birds, Eze! Thank you for sharing them with us and please keep the pics coming!

Terry


----------



## Noisy_minor (Jun 20, 2008)

awsome pics i wish i could have pigeons here im so jelous


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice looking birds  I see you have a loft full of babies, both flying and in the nest.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Some photos of my 3 YB and the 3 YB Bandits loft flying

Can you see the 6 birds????









Hovering over the house... getting ready to come back home...









I guess not yet ready to come home and heading out again....


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Mugshots of the 3 YB Bandits..

Comet

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Astro









Frosty


----------

